# What do you use as blast?



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been using 40# bags of salt but I'm sure their are better methods out there.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Do a quick search, theres a bunch of threads


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

60 # and 70 # tube sand bags.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alldayrj;1541801 said:


> Do a quick search, theres a bunch of threads


Thanks, I did that and as much as I enjoy reading I don't have a week to find a good answer.

Unless I find a better method I will stick with 320# of bags of salt.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I took care of it for you. It was taking you a week because you can't spell ballast. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108826


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buy a mans truck you dont need ballast LOL


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dynamite!!!! Hahahaha


Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Antlerart06;1541864 said:


> Buy a mans truck you dont need ballast LOL


an oldy but a goody . there is huge difference with ballast plowing snow . on solid ice , you could have an elephant on the back and both you and the elephant will not stop or gain any traction. . some just have to find out the hard way . chains do help on flat grade


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run studs in my winter set tires


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Rick547;1541762 said:


> I've been using 40# bags of salt but I'm sure their are better methods out there.


Thats why I'm confused ......... You meant ballast, not blast! 

Here I'm thinking you are talking about the blast button on a spreader.... :waving:


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Pipe filed with lead that plugs into the receiver hitch


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

SnowGuy73;1542043 said:


> Thats why I'm confused ......... You meant ballast, not blast!
> 
> Here I'm thinking you are talking about the blast button on a spreader.... :waving:


I thought he was talking about sandblasting media.


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick547;1541762 said:


> I've been using 40# bags of salt but I'm sure their are better methods out there.


You mean "nose blast", ya know the white stuff that people snort ? Times are tough but 40 lb. bags ?......Like you must have some really clear sinuses man !


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Truarn;1542168 said:


> You mean "nose blast", ya know the white stuff that people snort ? Times are tough but 40 lb. bags ?......Like you must have some really clear sinuses man !


Yeah...it's cold medicine...they also make it in a heated vapor inhalant form...


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

alldayrj;1541854 said:


> I took care of it for you. It was taking you a week because you can't spell ballast.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108826


I noticed that after I posted the thread. I will admit I'm not the greatest speller in the world but I also try to type fast and I do not go back as I should and reread what I have written before posting.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1542043 said:


> Thats why I'm confused ......... You meant ballast, not blast!
> 
> Here I'm thinking you are talking about the blast button on a spreader.... :waving:


Okay so I'm a dumb ***. So can we move on. Better yet since their are so many spelling police on the site that would rather point out my short comings than to help. Maybe it is just better I leave.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Try finding some tractor front end weights, or basically as big of a chunk of steel as you can. I like them because they don't take up much room. I can get 700 lbs using the same space as maybe 2 bags of salt.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Kwise;1542642 said:


> Try finding some tractor front end weights, or basically as big of a chunk of steel as you can. I like them because they don't take up much room. I can get 700 lbs using the same space as maybe 2 bags of salt.


Make sure to secure it really well.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

A 30" concrete septic tank lid and a Daniels pull plow on one. 200 gallons of calcium chloride in another. Still another is ballasted by a fully loaded service body.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I use an old Super single tire from a 53' box van trailer axle. I put in a rebar grab hook and filled it with concrete. I can load it up with a skid and a chain quick, and it weighs about 450-500lbs


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

Stick to the sand bags kid, easier to load and unload if ya don't have a large equipment business. Should you get in a front end collision you won't have a tractor weight or chunk of cement in the back of your head. I read a report from the DMV years ago that said even a box of Kleenex tissues sitting on the back window ledge have killed people after in a collision.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Truarn;1542748 said:


> Stick to the sand bags kid, easier to load and unload if ya don't have a large equipment business. Should you get in a front end collision you won't have a tractor weight or chunk of cement in the back of your head. I read a report from the DMV years ago that said even a box of Kleenex tissues sitting on the back window ledge have killed people after in a collision.


Truarn, I appologize as I did not realize I was in the non-commercial section....and yes you are correct as I do strap in the tire concrete combo with load straps. Thats an important point to secure whatever you do use as ballast.


----------



## gmule (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a sheet of 4x6 3/8" steel laying in the bed of my truck


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Last year I used 320# of water softener salt. The weight was just about right for my 1999 Ford F150 Short Bed Truck. I loaded it at the very rear end of the truck. Now I do not plow for money and do only five or six driveways for my friends and myself. I also do not drive between sites at a very high speed. I also do not have a way to load heavy objects such as home made concrete ballast. 

I like the ability to tie down the ballast I use and maybe I need to fabricate a box to I can tie down and continue to use the salt. After the winter season I give the salt to my daughter to use in her softener. 

Thanks all of you for your ideas. I'm sorry about being such a grouch before with my replies.  Usually I'm a person with a very good dry sense of humor but I must be having a bad day. 

Thanks again!! Have a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or a Happy Holiday, which ever fits your personal preference!!


----------



## Truarn (Dec 15, 2012)

gmule;1542756 said:


> I have a sheet of 4x6 3/8" steel laying in the bed of my truck


Your plate weights 367.2 lbs. ......cool !


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to add a voice in for the "no solid objects" ballast approach.

Qualifications for solid objects ballast;
- EXTREMELY well fastened directly to the truck's frame, preferably with bolts,
OR
- DUMP truck type cargo container with very heavy walls that can withstand the impact of the ballast in a collision,
OR
- LOW SPEED ONLY, like my YJ that hasn't seen over 25 kph in a decade.

Sand bags (if the sand is DRY and loose, not wet and frozen like a rock), salt bags, or something else that will disintegrate and disperse in a collision is what you're looking for.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

4 inchs of cement poured into the shape of the bed..
Cant move forward or backwards. !


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Ballast*

I use hardwood logs. 1 row 12" long by about 12-14". 1990 Chevy 1/2 ton. Works great for my drive. Dirt drive about 1200' long through the woods.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

For those who don't need a huge amount of ballast or don't need it as a counterweight, there's always snow. It's free, you're probably handling it anyway, you can discard it wherever you are that you need bed space back, or you can wait for it to melt away on its own. Also, it helps secure any other ballast that you put in.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

theholycow;1543470 said:


> For those who don't need a huge amount of ballast or don't need it as a counterweight, there's always snow. It's free, you're probably handling it anyway, you can discard it wherever you are that you need bed space back, or you can wait for it to melt away on its own. Also, it helps secure any other ballast that you put in.


Snow is what I use,, usually get stuck on the 1st job and shovel my way out and use it for the ballast for later on. I do stop and get loose 1/2 ton of sand sometimes to spread out.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll just stick with bags of water softener salt. From what most of you have posted it is cheep and should not cause a problem if involved in a wreck.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Check this out.... This truck left our dealership yesterday and came back today with a shiny new plow and a ballast holder in the bed.... From a fisher dealer. It had paperwork inside saying it required 430lbs ballast in order to NOT exceed FAGWR.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

11 60# bags of tube sand against the tailgate and 2 wooden pallets between them and the front of the bed to keep them from shifting. Seems to level things up pretty good, and traction is not a problem


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

gmule;1542756 said:


> I have a sheet of 4x6 3/8" steel laying in the bed of my truck


and in a collision youll have a 4x6 3/8" steel laying between your legs and torso


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Nov 11, 2012)

randomb0b123;1545387 said:


> and in a collision youll have a 4x6 3/8" steel laying between your legs and torso


And you'll be half the man you used to be . . .


----------



## LJ Dave (Nov 6, 2011)

I always keep the 40 gallon fuel tank in the rear of the suburban plow rig topped up. That's about 240 lbs of well secured ballast. My 1990 Suburban is so heavy, I can't really imagine a need for more ballast.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Double post


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

We use sanders as ballast lol


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

randomb0b123;1545387 said:


> and in a collision youll have a 4x6 3/8" steel laying between your legs and torso


Seriously doubt that.

When my Dad still had his steel fab shop before retiring, my Uncle was driving the company plow truck (F250) and it had a sheet of 5/8 X 4X8 sheet of steel in the bed.

A truck blew thru a stop light in front of my uncle and he hit it broadside at 45mph..
Totaled both trucks...

The steel plate bent the front of the bed clear into the cab of the truck and bent the
back side of the cab. But did not enter the cab.

Now if, the plate had had more room to move, maybe with enough enertia it might have
done more damage, but, because it was up against the front of the bed, it did not have
near the enertia if it had been say 1 foot away...

I have seen a steel plate blow the tailgate off a P/U when a driver backed into a pole
and the steel plate had about 6 inches of sliding room in the bed.. It blew it right off 
the hinges and the top latch still held the tailgate in place...

Bob


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds like we need to contact mythbusters about this one.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I suppose if you're the sort of guy with 3/8" steel plate to spare, you could cut a piece to reinforce the front of the bed or back of the cab and never have to worry about that problem again.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*ballast*

i put half a dozen 8x8x16 cement blocks works good for me


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

07PSDCREW;1544590 said:


> Check this out.... This truck left our dealership yesterday and came back today with a shiny new plow and a ballast holder in the bed.... From a fisher dealer. It had paperwork inside saying it required 430lbs ballast in order to NOT exceed FAGWR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I made a frame out of 2x4's 3/4" plywood, filled with concrete added some anchors. Weighs about 300lbs, then i throw (2) 50lb. bags of ice melt in there


----------

